# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء 3/4/2012 اخبار واعمدة

## امام اباتي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصلاة والسلام علي اشرف خلق الله اجمعين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وتعالي وبركاتة

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بهدوء
لاتلوموا الجماهير الغاضبة !
هناك حالة من عدم الثقة بدأت تسيطر على جماهير المريخ ليست وليدة مباراة  الامس مع الخرطوم التى كسبها المريخ بهدفين وانما اضحت هذه الحالة ظاهرة  واضحة بسبب ضعف المردود الفنى لعدد من اللاعبين خلال مشاركاتهم مع الفريق  منذ انطلاقة مباريات الدورى ومرورا بالمباراة الودية ضد منتخب برازيليا ثم  مباراة بلاتينيوم ,, ونخشى ان يتواصل هذا المسلسل والذى ربما يتحول لاحقا  الى حالة من التوتر قد تصيب علاقة الجماهير باللاعبين لاسيما وان بعض  المتفلتين وسط هذه الجماهير لم يعد لديهم اى حرج فى الهتاف المسموع ضد بعض   اللاعبين اثناء او بعد المباريات , فلاننسى ان المريخ فى بداية مشواره  التنافسى فى الدورى الممتاز وهو مطالب اكثر من غيره بالدفاع عن لقبه   والعمل على الاحتفاظ به للمرة الثانية على التوالى  ولازال الطريق امامه  طويلا حتى  ينجح فى تحقيق اهدافه وغاياته  على المستوى المحلى والافريقي  وبالتالى يبقى من الخطورة على هذا المشوار الطويل ان تظل علاقة الجماهير  باللاعبين يشوبها اى نوع من التوتر الذى اشارت اليه عدد من الصحف الحمراء  عقب مباراة الخرطوم كحالة عامة من عدم الرضا والاقتناع بمستوى الاداء الفنى  والاخطاء التى كادت ان تكلف المريخ خسارة النتيجة امام الخرطوم رغم  المبررات التى ساقها المدرب وعزاها الى التغيير الاضطرارى الذى اجراه فى  التشكيلة الاساسية التى خاض بها مباراة الخرطوم بابعاد الباشا ونجم الدين  وراجى خوفا عليهم من الانذار الثانى الذى كما قال سيحرمهم من المشاركة فى  مباراة القمة ضد الهلال ,, بالتأكيد مثل هذه المبررات التى يسوقها المدرب  ريكادو قد تبدو منطقية جدا بحسابات المنافسة فى الدورى الممتاز لفريق   تنتظره  قمة  ضد الهلال لاتقبل القسمة على اثنين او التفريط فى النتيجة  التى قد تكون حاسمة ومصيرية فى  الاحتفاظ باللقب الغالى وبالتالى من الافضل  له ان يحتفظ  بكل العناصر التى يثق فى قدرتها على احداث الفارق الفنى الذى  يحتاجه حتى ينجح فى الفوز على الهلال , ولكن فى ذات الوقت لابد من  الاعتراف بان المريخ اذا كان لايقوى على مواجهة فريق مثل الخرطوم  بسبب  غياب ثلاثة لاعبين مؤثرين عن تشكيلته  مقابل اشراكه لثلاثة من البدلاء اقل  مستوى وقيمة منهم , فهذا يعنى ان ريكاردو لايملك الخيارات والحلول التى  يمكن اللجوء اليها والاستعانة بها عند الاصابات او الايقافات وهو امر يناقض  السياسة التى خطها مجلس الادارة قبل بداية الموسم فى انه وفر للمدرب  ريكاردو ( لبن الطير ) حتى يظل المريخ على قمة الاندية فى الدورى الممتاز  ومنافسا على اللقب الافريقي !! فالانذارات فى مباريات الدورى الممتاز لن  تتوقف بل  هى مستمرة على طول خط المنافسة طالما ان اصحاب الياقات السوداء  من حكام صلاح احمد محمد صالح هم من يتحكمون فى مصير نجوم المريخ وكل لاعبى  الاندية الاخرى , وماحدث امام الخرطوم لابد ان يتكرر فى الجولات القادمة من  الدورى حيث سيجد ريكاردو نفسه امام موقف لايحسد عليه ومضطرا الى التوليف  بالعناصر البديلة غير الاساسية  والدفع بلاعبين فى غير مراكزهم وغيرها من  الاساليب التى تؤدى الى تدنى مستوى  الاداء الفنى كما حدث امام الخرطوم ,  وبالتالى اثارة الجماهير واشعال نيران غضبها على المدرجات ,, لا احد يؤيد  الهتاف ضد اللاعبين وتحطيم معنوياتهم ولكن ايضا لا احد يستطيع ان يلوم هذه  الجماهير الصابرة والمغلوبة على امرها اذا تواصل مسلسل الاستهتار وعدم  الجدية من بعض اللاعبين الذين يحاول ريكاردو ان يمنحهم ثقته مضطرا ولكنهم  مع الاسف يثبتوا فى كل مباراة انهم ليسوا محل ثقة واقل قامة من المريخ ,,  فاللوم ليس على الجماهير الغاضبة والمنفعلة وانما على هذه العينة من انصاف  النجوم الذين نخشى على المريخ من ضعفهم وعدم جديتهم كما حدث امام الخرطوم  التى ادخلت المريخ وجماهيره فى حالة من الرعب والخوف  لم ينجو منها الا  بصافرة الحكم ! 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصلاة والسلام علي اشرف خلق الله اجمعين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وتعالي وبركاتة






عليه أفضل الصلاة و أتم التسليم
صباحك قشطة الإبن أمام . . . في انتظار الفطور الكارب
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*في الهدف
انتصار بطعم الكلوروكين

* اولاً وقبل كل شئ هو انتصار كفل للمريخ الظفر بالنقاط الثلاث وهذا هو المهم في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز .

* نعم انتصر المريخ على الخرطوم 3 الفريق المنظم والقوي والذي استحق مدربه  وكل لاعبيه التهنئة على حسن الاداء والروح التي لعبوا بها امام المريخ  ولولا سوء الطالع لكانت النتيجة مختلفة .

* نعود للمريخ ونقول بكل صراحة ان الجهاز الفني بقيادة البرازيلي ريكاردو  ومعاونوه لم يفلحوا في صنع فرقة متجانسة رغم ما توفرت لهم من ظروف  وامكانيات لم تتوفر لغيرهم ولكن ..!!

* كشف المريخ ضم المع النجوم من المحليين والاجانب ولا توجد اي مشاكل مالية  كما الاخرين ، المعسكرات الاعدادية الداخلية والخارجية توفرت فيها كل  المعينات اللازمة لصنع فرقة متجانسة وقوة ضاربة ولكن ..!!

* حتى الان الجهاز الفني لم يستطع تقديم حارس مرمى على قدر الطموح وبدون  اخطاء متكررة رغم  ان المريخ سجل حارسين ( اكرم وايهاب ) وهما يحرسان  المنتخبات الوطنية بجانب الحارس المظلوم الصابر يس يوسف ، ونحن نلقي  بالائمة على مدرب الحراس اولا وعلى ريكاردو ثانيا ..

* اذا ما كان اكرم الهادي بكل تلك العيوب المتكررة فأين هو المدرب ؟ واذا  كان مستهترا فلماذا لا تعطى الفرصة كاملة لبقية الحراس حتى يكون التنافس  بينهم ويكون كل واحد منهم اكثر حرصا على الظهور بالمظهر الجيد واكثر جدية  وفي آخر المطاف يكون المريخ هو الكاسب ..

* حتى الان المريخ يعاني في دفاعه ، الاخطاء المتكررة هي نفسها دون ان تجد  معالجة من المدرب المحترم وفي كل مباراة يتسبب الدفاع في ولوج هدف او هدفين  لعدم التغطية والانسجام والوقوف الصحيح ، وهذا خطر يتهدد المريخ خاصة في  المباريات الافريقية القادمة بجانب عدم الثبات على توليفة واحدة !!

* الزميل والمصور البارع عمر جدو بالزميلة الصدى قبل لقاء  المريخ والخرطوم  كنا نتحدث عن المشاكل المزمنة في فرقة المريخ فقال لي انظر الى المريخ  ايام قوته وعنفوانه فقد كان حامد بريمة في حراسة المرمى مصدر ثقة واطمئنان  وهذا غير موجود الان .. الدفاع فيه كمال عبد الغني وابراهيم عطا وعاطف  القوز وعبد السلام وهذا دفاع يتميز بالقوة والشراسة بجانب الدهاء وحسن  القراءة .. والاهم من هذا وذاك هو وجود محاور امام الدفاع بدر الدين بخيت  وجمال ابو عنجة وكليهما يتميز بالشراسة والقوة والعنف مما يشكل ساترا امام  الدفاع ويعطي فرقة المريخ مهابة غير موجودة وقد تميز الهلال الان بوجود  علاء الدين يوسف وعمر بخيت وهما ما يجعل ميزان الهلال راجحا في معظم  مبارياته ..

* سادتي الكرام مهما اجتهد سعيد السعودي واحمد الباشا الا انهما لن يشكلا  ساترا امام الدفاع بجانب الاخطاء الفظيعة التي يقع فيها سعيد دائما .. هذا  بالطبع بعيدا عن العاطفة التي يتعامل بها البعض في التقييم ..

* مشكلة صناعة اللعب لا تزال حاضرة في كل مباريات المريخ والمدرب يقف عاجزا !!!

* الاخطاء تتكرر باستمرار والجمهور حفظها عن ظهر قلب من اكرم الهادي الذي  تخرج الكرة منه دائما الى الخصم لتشكل هجمة مضادة في حين انها لو كانت  صحيحة لاصبحت الهجمات تبدأ من حارس المرمى ولكن ..

* منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة وخاصة في وجود المدرب المحترم ريكاردو المريخ لا  يستفيد على الاطلاق من عشرات الضربات الركنية ومباراة الامس والتي والتي  قبلها خير دليل على ذلك وهذا كما قلنا لمن يدرس فرقة المريخ فانه لن يتردد  من لعب الكرة واخراجها لركنية ما دام المريخ لا يحسن التعامل معها ولو كان  الامر غير ذلك لكانت الركنيات والضربات الثابتة ( نصف هدف ) ومصدر الخطورة  ولكن ..!!

* هناك ظاهرة اخرى اصابتنا بالحيرة الا وهي الاصابات المتكررة للاعبين  راجعوا المباريات السابقة وكذلك السقوط على الارض وهذا لا مبرر له الا بضعف  اللياقة البدنية والاعداد البدني ، وهذا ما شكا منه عدد كبير من نجوم  المريخ في بداية انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز !!

* من قبل قلنا ان مجلس المريخ الموقر لا علاقة له بفنون الكرة وخباياها  الفنية ولذلك طالبنا بأن يشكل المجلس له لجنة استشارية فنية مقتدرة لها باع  طويل لتكون خير معين للمجلس يستطيع من خلالها مخاطبة ثم محاسبة الجهاز  الفني كلما دعت الضرورة الى ذلك ..

* الملاحظات حول الجهاز الفني كثيرة وتحتاج الى وقفة قبل ان تقع الفأس على الرأس وحينها لن ينفع الندم .

* فرقة الخرطوم تستحق التهنئة وخاصة محمد حسن الطيب و رتشارد ومحمد مرسال وامين ابراهيم وعنكبة والمدرب الشاطر احمد ساري ..

* من المريخ كان كليتشي هو النجم المتوهج والمكسب الحقيقي ..

* هو انتصار ولكن بطعم الكلوروكين وبالطبع هو مفيد جداً قبل لقاء بلاتينيوم المصيري ..

* كرات × الهدف

* شكري وتقديري للاخ خالد سيد أحمد لكلمات الاشادة التي سطرها في حقي  ووالله العظيم ثلاثا  انني لم اطلع عليها الا صباح الاثنين في موقع كفر  ووتر ومساء الاحد بصحيفة المشاهد .

* عمود امس الاول لم يكن ردة فعل لماكتبه الاخ خالد سيد احمد كما كان يتصور  البعض لاننا لم نكن ولم نتعود الكتابة بتبادل المنافع والصفقات ..

* شكري وتقديري لكل من علق على عمود امس الاول من قادح ومادح ونحترم وجهات النظر بمختلف اشكالها وصورها وتلك هي الحياة ..

* للذين يقولون باننا نتحامل على الاخ جمال الوالي نقول لهم ان الاخ جمال  صديق وزميل دراسة تعود علاقتنا به الى النصف الاول من ثمانينيات القرن  الماضي ونحترمه غاية الاحترام ونقدر له جليل اعماله ولكن ذلك لا يمنعنا من  توجيه النقد له متى ما لزم الامر ذلك وهذا في صالحه وليس العكس ونعتقد ان  التطبيل الاعمى في ضرره دون شك وللجميع  فائق احترامنا وتقديرنا ما دمنا  على طريق الحق سائرون ..
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قلم وحروف
ده ما المريخ .. ده فسيخ

* كسب المريخ النقاط في مباراة الخرطوم أمس الأول لكنه خسر الكثير من الثقه  التي تضعها الجماهير في اللاعبين وهي الناحية التي تساعد في تحقيق  الإنتصارات التي تقود للإنجازات بإعتبار أن الأنصار هم الساس والراس  وبدونهم لن يكون هناك فريق بكل بساطه.
* الأداء أمام الوطني كان جنائزيآ بكل ما تحمل الكلمه من معني.
* لياقه صفر تركيز تحت الصفر تكتيك أنسي بس هيبه  هنا علينا بالذات أن نصمت.
* إذآ ما الذي حدث؟ هل هو الإستهتار؟ أم أننا شاهدنا أمام الأولاد واقع  فرقة البرازيلي ريكاردو الذي وقف متسمرآ وكأني به لا يعرف ماذا يفعل وهذه  الحقيقه أكدتها تبديلاته التي لغت دور صانع الألعاب تمامآ في النصف الأخير  للمباراة بعد سحبه لفيصل موسي وإقحامه للباشا رغم أن الوضع الصحيح هو إدخال  العجب.
* سيقول قائل أننا أحرزنا ثلاثة أهداف وسنرد عليه بأن الشباك إستقبلت إثنين  من عنكبه الذي كان بإمكانه تسجيل هاتريك أو سوبر هاتريك لو ركز قليلآ.
* ظاهرة الوصول لشباك المريخ أصبحت شيئأ مزعجآ بحق مما يعني أن هناك خللآ  خطيرآ في خط الظهر بالرغم من وجود المدافع الأفضل في البلاد واوا باسكال.
* أما عن المحاور فهي أس البلاء بسبب عدم قيامهم بواجباتهم علي أكمل وجه  وهنا نحن لا نلوم الشغيل الذي نتفق علي أنه لم يصل بعد لمرحلة أداء  المباريات كاملة بسبب عدم إكتمال لياقته ومراحل التأهيل البدني المهم  لوظيفته.
* لكننا نلوم الذي دفع به وهو يرتجف خوفآ من مباراة الثاني عشر من أبريل  أمام الهلال أو هكذا فهمنا من تصريحات التي تجاوزت الأيام والليالي العشر  والآمتحان الماثل أمامه ( الأولاد) وحتي بلاتنيوم.
* أحبتي ريكاردو لم يحترم فرقة الخرطوم وهاهي النتائج ضغط عنيف سيتعرض له  هو وفرقته في الحروب القادمه وسنري ماذا سيفعل فيلسوف زمانه.

متفرقات

* بدأنا نحس أن مدرب الأحمال في الفريق يتسبب في الإنهيار الذي يحدث  للاعبين فلا يعقل أن يتدرب اللاعبون بمثل هذه القوة قبل 24 ساعه من  المواجهة الدورية.
* هذه الإشكالية أثارها البعض قبل مده ولا حياة لمن تنادي.
* حمل زائد في أجساد اللاعبين لكن الموجود في قلوب الأنصار أكبر.
* وفوق كل ذلك أنانية مفرطه وسط الهجوم كلتشي وراجي أديكو وساكواها.
* إنه الهلاك بعينه يا صفوة.
* ونحمد الله أن إصابة باسكال ليست مؤثره في الآنكل.
* الآن سنعلن خوفنا من مباراة بلاتنيوم لأن السوء هو العنوان العريض.
* البرازيلي هاجم الحكم وديدي المسكين..
* هيرون يبحث عن شماعه.
*وإدارة بلاتنيوم تريد أن ترد التحية للمريخ.
* خاطبوا الكاف من أجل نقل المباراة من السودان بسبب أحداث هجليج.
* شئ مضحك حقآ وتهريج مدهش.
* دومآ الحقيقه مره لكني أعلم جيدآ أن جمهور الأحمر يعرف كل شئ.
* لذلك سنقولها وبالفم المليان .
* ده ما المريخ .. ده فسيخ

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صباحات الملاعب
اسماعيل مخاوي
القرار السليم في الوقت السليم 

. نعم الشوري من الاشياء المحببة والديمقراطية من مطالب الشعوب المتحضرة   لكن تحتاج بعض القرارات الي القوة والصرامة والسرعة في اتخاذها دون تماطل  حتي لا تكون ردود الفعل متباينة ومؤثرة علي اتخاذ القرار 

. بعض القادة اتخذوا قرارات مصيرية وبسرعة دون الرجوع الي احد وهذه هي  القيمة الحقيقة للقادة وانت لا تنقصك القوة في ابراز قوة المريخ الحقيقية 

. ومن الاشياء التي حفظها لنا التأريخ القرار القوي الذي اتخذه رئيس المريخ  حسن ابو العائلة عندما امر بشطب 8 لاعبين ومن اللاعبين الاساسيين بقيادة  برعي القانون دون يرمش له جفن في قرار تأريخي حفظته دفاتر التاريخ اكد  القدرة الكبيرة والعقلية الفذة للسيد حسن ابو العائلة 

. ايضا في مجال السياسة اتخذ الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش قرارا بخوض الحرب  علي العراق بالرغم من رفض الكونغرس ومجلس الشيوخ وفعلا خاضت الولايات  المتحدة حربها ضد العراق وتحمل هو تبعات قراره 

. اذا علي القائد ان يتخذ القرار عندما تحين ساعة اتخاذ القرارات الفورية  والقوية بكل رباطة جأش ودون تردد وعلي الجميع الاذعان لقرار القائد لسبب هو  ان الاغلبية هي التي اختارت القائد للمنصب المعين 

. اذا قرار القائد هو قرار هذه الاغلبية بحكم هي من ولته علي امرها  واحتراما لقرارها هذا عليها ان تحترم قرار القائد وان جانبه الصواب 

. قصدت من هذه المقدمة ان اقول ان القرار الاول والاخير في عودة الحضري هو قرارك سعادة رئيس نادي المريخ الدكتور جمال الوالي 

. ومثل هذه القرارات حول القضايا التي تشهد شد وجذب تحتاج الي السرعة  والصرامة والقوة اما سلبا او ايجابا فكل تأخير يجلب المزيد من ردود الافعال  

. اذا عليك ان تمضي في طريقك في صرامة وقوة ولا تجعل عواطف البعض ونزواتهم الشخصية تتحكم في القرارات المصيرية والكبيرة  للمريخ 

. انحاز الكثيرون الي اشباع رغباتهم وعواطفهم الشخصية في قضية الحضري وحكموا مصالحهم الشخصية دون النظر الي مصلحة الفريق 

. نعم الحضري اخطأ واعترف بخطأه علي الملأ كل الناس تخطيء ومن كان بلا خطيئة فليرمي الحضري بحجر !! 
. ادخلوا مفاهيم الكرامة والشموخ في قضية رياضية تحدث في كل الاندية .. في  اروبا وافريقيا يخطي اللاعبون وتخطيء الاجهزة الفنية فلم تقام لهم المشانق 

. حتي كتاب الهلال تجاهلوا شكاوى ديمبا باري المتكررة في مكاتب الاتحاد  العام وحواره الذي نشر بأحدي الصحف الجزائرية الذي اهان فيه الهلال والكرة  السودانية والدوري السوداني واصبحت قضية الحضري شغلهم الشاغل 

. فلا تعرهم التفاتة لانهم لا تهمهم مصلحة المريخ ولا السودان بقدر ما تهمهم خسارة وتراجع المريح 

. فأنت الذي تدفع وانت الذي تقوم بكل الاعباء واحتراما لهذه الاشياء  المقدرة وتقديرا لهذا الجميل لا نريد ان يضيع كل ما زرعت تحت شعارات  الكرامة والعزة والتي لا تجلب نقاط ولا تجلب الكوؤس 

. جمهور المريخ اصبح لا يعجبه العجب ولا الصيام في رجب .. يطالب اللاعبين  بالنقاط ويضغط علي الجهاز الفني وعلي مجلس الاداراة واصبح منفعلا اكثر من  اللازم ومع ذلك يرفض قرار اعادة الحضري .. فعلا عجيب امر هذا الجمهور 

. عودة الحضري ممكن ان تفيد الفريق من عدة نواحي ممكن تلخيصها في الاتي 

. وجود الحضري يمكن ان يقدم للفريق ثلاثة حراس مرمي من اعلي طراز وهم اكرم الهادي ويس وزغبير 

. لان الحضري قيمة فنية يمكن ان تفيد هؤلاء الحراس كثيرا وكثيرا جدا ..  فتالق اكرم في الكان لم يكن ليحدث الا لوجود المعز محجوب وبهاء الدين  بجواره في تشكيل المنتخب 

. فوجوده بجانب المعز وبهاء الدين وضعه تحت تحدي كبير .. فما بالكم وهو في حضرة حارس افريقيا الاول ؟؟ المقارنة معدومة .. 

. ليس المنافسة وحدها المتوفرة بوجود الحضري جوانب اخري كالخبرة والقيمة  الفنية يمكن ان تفيد الحراس ولاعبي خط الدفاع والفريق ككل  بالتوجيهات  والقيادة السليمة 

. فيمكن لبلة جابر ان يستفيد وكذلك موسي الزومة وباسكال ونجم الدين في وجود  قائد ومدرب داخل الميدان من خلفهم .. وهو اللاعب الذي عركته السنون وذادته  الق وخبرات وقيمة فنية مهما كابرنا وغالطنا الارقام لن نستطيع حجبها 

. الحضري اسهم في احراز بطولة دوري العام الماضي شئنا ام ابينا .. الحضري  اسهم في اصلاح وقفة الدفاع التي عاني منها المريخ كثيرا في السابق ..  الحضري قلل من الاهداف التي تدخل في شباك المريخ عن طريق العكسيات ..  الحضري جعل نجم الدين وباسكال ينافسان علي نجومية الموسم الماضي وهم نفس  اللاعبين الذين نقول ان علة الدفاع تأتي منهما .. 

. كانت كل الاشادات في الموسم الماضي من نصيب نجوم  خط الدفاع والذين قدمهم  الحضري للنجومية والشهرة وجعل نجم الدين يقود خط الدفاع في مباراة القمة  التي حرسها ياسين دون ان يكون مريخي واحد خائف علي مرمي المريخ ..

. واليوم الجميع يضعون اياديهم في قلوبهم قبل مواجهة الهلال ومازيمبي .. اليس هذا هو نفس خط دفاع المريخ في الموسم الماضي ؟؟ 

. دخلت شباك المريخ حتي الان 7 اهداف !! كنا الموسم الماضي نستغرب عندما  نري الكرة في شباك المريخ .. اما الان وفي خمس مباريات نلنا 7 اهداف   ونتوقع المزيد .. !! 

. وعلي لاعبي المريخ ترك الانفعال الزائد ومن مصلحة اكرم ان يكون الحضري  بجواره لان الحضري موسم موسمين ويذهب اما اكرم فيمكنه ان يحرس لمدة 10  سنوات قادمات .. فلا تجعل خروجك من المريخ سريعا فوجودك الي جوار  الحضري  سيضمن لك الاستمرارية ولا تستمع الي الاراء الفطيرة .. ولو كانت الامور  تؤخذ بهذه الطريقة لجلس الملك فيصل في بيته وهو يري ويسمع يوميا ان المريخ  يحتاج الي صانع العاب منذ عهد النفطي ووارغو وفيصل موسي وموتيابا وجميعنا  يعلم وانت اولهم ان العجب صانع العاب لا يجارى .. والاهداف التي صنعها لم  يسبقه عليها احد في اولين المريخ ولا الاخرين منذ عهد كمال عبد الوهاب الي  عهد موتيابا 

. فأستمع الي النصح ولا تكن انفعاليا فالحضري مدرب قبل ان يكون حارس ..  وانا لو كنت مكانك لتشرفت بالجلوس احتياطيا لحارس نال بطولة افريقيا  للمنتخبات 4 مرات في حدث فريد ولا يتكرر  كثيرا 

. والي السيد جمال الوالي خذ طريق المجد في حزم وقوة فكل الامور تحت  السيطرة والي جماهير المريخ احترام قرار القائد احترام له واحترام لكم  الذين اخترتموه .. فلا تحملوا الامور اكثر مما تحتمل .!!    
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*النسور تصطاد الفهود بارض الحديد والنار والافيال تُجبر الارسنال على قبول التعادل ا!!!
في عطبرة حقق فريق النسور الفوز على الامل في ملعبه  وبين جماهيره  بهدف فضل الله ،وارتفع النسور بنقاطه الى تسع  نقاط  بالتساوي مع فريق الخرطوم الوطني وبقي فريق الامل في نقاطه الثمانية  متدحرجا للمركز السابع
وفي شندي تعادل فريقا الاهلي وجزيرة الفيل بهدف لهدف ،بكّر الاهلي بالهدف  الاول عن طريق محترفه يعقوبو وعادل للجزيرة يوسف القوز وبهذه النتيجة ارتفع  فريق الاهلي بنقاطه الى تسع فيما ارتفع الجزيرة الى ست في المركز العاشر

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بعثة هوانغ تصل غدا ،بلاتنيوم بالاربعاء والدبلوماسي بالخميس!!!
تلقى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اخطاراً من  الاتحاد الزيمبابوي اكد فيه وصول بعثة هوانج فجر الغد لمواجهة الأمل عطبرة  في اياب بطولة الكونفدرالية بينما نصل بعثة بلاتنيوم فجر بعد الغد  ،الدبلوماسي الخميس بلاتنيوم بالاربعاء،كما اكد اتحاد افريقيا الوسطى ان  بعثة الدبلوماسي ستصل فجر الخميس.

وعقدت اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة الهلال والدبلوماسي اجتماعاً اليوم برئاسة  الأستاذ أحمد الطريفي الصديق نائب رئيس الاتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم رئيس  اللجنة وبحضور جميع الاطراف ذات الصلة والعلاقة وامنت اللجنة على الاجراءات  المختصة بالتنظيم وستصدر ضوابطها غدا وتقرر ان يعقد الاجتماع التقليدي عصر  الخميس وتلقت اللجنة اخطاراً بوصول طاقم الحكام المغربي بالاربعاء عن طريق  الخطوط القطرية بينما يصل المراقب المصري فجراً وتم الحجز لهم ببرج الفاتح  بينما ستحل بعثة الدبلوماسي بفندق البحرين.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*‫الصدى


غارزيتو هيثم يتعامل معى بطريقة غير لائقة واشترط اشراكه اساسيا فى الولايات والا لن يغادر

مجلس المريخ يجتمع مع ريكاردو .. بلاتنيوم ينذر الاحمر .. 

والفرقة الحمراء تعود لكاس السودان .. الهلال يفوز بصعوبة على القراقير


المريخ يكسب فريق الشباب برباعية 
باسكال يشارك فى التدريبات 


المريخ يعود للمشاركة فى كأس السودان 


سكرتير المريخ يثنى على قرار لجنة الاستئنافات 


عصام الحاج اجتمعنا بالجهاز الفنى لمعرفة اسباب الاداء غير المقنع امام الخرطوم 


ريكاردو يطالب الجمهور بمساندة اللاعبين وعدم استعجال الفوز 


قبل وصوله الخرطوم 


بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوى يحول تأخره امام بلاك ماماس الى فوز بثلاثية 


مدرب الموردة : صلاح سومى نجم المباراة وليس الطاهر الحاج 


النمور والافيال يتعادلان 


الهلال يهزم القراقير ويستعيد الصدارة 


النسور تفاجئ الفهود وتهزمها بعطبرة 


مدرب الازرق يدلى بتصريحات مثيرة
*

----------


## كدكول

*​الف شكر ياغالي
*

----------


## ابو بوش

*الاخ ابو بكر عابدين من هو الاعب الذي اصبح رئبس نادي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ البارسا الريال الاهلي المصري  الزمالك الهلال السوداني .... ارجو الا يطغى الخلاف الايدولجي بينك وبين الوالي ويثمر مادة فطير تسود بها مقالاتك.. 
وباعمال منطقك هذا لايجوز لك ان تحلل لانك لم تلعب كرو قدم بصفة منتظمة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحبا اباتى
لك الشكر أجزله ونحن فى الانتظار !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ومرحبا شيخ طارق وصباحك ورد !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم المبدع دوما الحبيب امام على الروائع والابداعات
 والشكر موصول للشيخ طارق حامد للاضافات
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ يتفوق على شبابه برباعية وعودة قوية لموتيابا وريكاردو يتوعد!!!


في تدريب ساخن بالقلعة الحمراء
واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء امس تدريباته الساخنة استعدادا لمباراته المهمة في اياب الدور الاول لدوري ابطال افريقيا ضد فريق بلاتنيوم الزمبابوي،وإكتفى نجوم الفريق الدوليين بتدريبات الحديد بينما لعب نجوم الصف الثاني تجربة قوية ضد فريق الشباب واحرز للفريق الاول موتيابا،وكرنغو،وهدفين لبدر الدين لاعب الشباب الذي شارك مع الفريق الكبير،واحرز هدفي الشباب محمد عبد الوهاب وأمين،وحرس مرمى الفريق الكبير في الشوط الاول يس وخرج بشباكه نظيفة وفي الشوط الثاني وقف ايهاب زغبير الذي استقبلت شباكه الهدفين،وظهر موتياب بشكل مميز للغاية اكد جاهزيته لمباراة السبت،وعقب نهاية المباراة تحدث مدرب المريخ هيرون ريكاردو مع لاعبي الفريق بعنف وطالبهم بالارتفاع لمستوى المسئولية وقال لهم لا مكان بعد اليوم للاعب لا يجيد القتال وقال ليت الروح تشترى من الصيدلية ووواصل ريكاردو حديثه الغاضب انه يشعر بالخجل مما قدموه امام فريق الخرطوم الوطني وختم حديثه انه لآخر مرة يتحدث عن التقصير وشهر ستة يحدد المصير
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
صيحة
موسى مصطفى
يا لطيف المريخ بقى مخيف وللسوكرتا معزة كبيرة !!
• آثار المريخ مخاوف جماهيره أمس الأول أمام الخرطوم وخرج من تعادل على
الأقل بعد أن حسم النيجيري كلتشي المباراة بخطفة بارقة في الشوط الثاني .
• حذرنا كثيراً من الأخطاء الدفاعية والإستهتار والغرور الذي ظل يمارسه
نجوم المريخ في المباريات دون رقيب أو حسيب.
• ما يحدث من نجوم المريخ لا يخرج عن كونه انهم غير محترفين وانهم هواة
ليس إلا فلا يعقل أن يقع لاعباً واحداً في مباراة المريخ أمام الخرطوم في
أخطاء متكررة ومثيرة للاشمئزاز.
• المباراة كشفت تباعد الخطوط بالمريخ وعدم الإنسجام بين اللاعبين إلى
جانب بعض اللاعبين الذين يخشون الاصابات ويلعبون كأنهم يمشون على قدم
واحدة .
• حذرنا من الخرطوم لأننا تابعناه أمام النيل وأمام الأهلي شندي ولم
يستمع أحد لما ظللنا نحذر منه.
• ريكاردو وابراهومة يبدو انهما لا يتابعان الخصوم بل يعتمدان على قدرات
نجوم المريخ فقط وهذا في حد ذاته يعد استهتاراً بالخصوم وعدم احترام
لمقدرات الخصم.
• ابراهومة لا يصلح أن يعمل مساعداً لريكاردو لانه لم يورث اللاعبين ما
كان يقوم به من فهلوة سابقاً ويبدو انه لا يريد أن يكون أحد اللاعبين
خليفته او انه يغار من بعض اللاعبين الذين يمثلون مستقبل المريخ.
• على المجلس أن يتعامل بواقعية مع المرحلة المقبلة فالأخطاء ممنوعة لأن
المرحلة لا تحتمل تخبطاً وأن الجهاز الفني يتعامل برزق اليوم ولا يعرف
إمكانيات خصومه .
• اللاعب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة لوحده أضاع ثلاثة أهداف في الشوط الاول
ولم يجد من يحد من خطورته او يوقفه وظل يلعب حراً طوال زمن المباراة
واستحق جائزة نجومية المباراة عن جدارة.
• وسط المريخ يحتاج الى مراجعة فكان واحداً من العوامل المساعدة على
اهتزاز شباك المريخ مرتين وتحديداً في الجزء الأخير من الشوط الأول
والشوط الثاني.
• ما يحدث من وسط المريخ اثار مخاوف الجماهير التي خرجت حزينة جداً على
وصول الحال بالمريخ لهذه الدرجة من الهوان خاصة لأن وسط المريخ في السابق
كان أفضل خطوط المريخ ويمثل الأمان.
• عذرا اخوتي عمر لباب والليثي والرجال الصناديد بحي العرب نادي الشموخ والعزة .
• لحي العرب مكانة كبيرة لدي عشاق الرياضة في بلادي وهو النادي الاول في
الولايات الذي مثل البلاد في المسابقات الافريقية ويكفيه حب جماهيره
الوفية التي لا تري في الكون جميلا دونه.
• لكم العذر ان اصابكم من رشاش ولكم العتبي حتى ترضون
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
قطوف 


استهتار غريب وتراجع مخيف .!


لقد بلغ الاستهتار اعلى درجاته وسط نجوم المريخ حتى اصبح غالبية نجوم الفريق يلعبون بتراخي واضح واستهتار (فاضح) وعدم تقدير للشعار الذي يرتدونه ، بل وعدم تقديم للنعمة التي يتمرغون فيها .!


ما قدمه نجوم المريخ في مباريات الدوري السابقة نتاج طبيعي لسياسة الدلال و(الدلع) التي يعيشها نجوم الفريق الذين وصلوا مرحلة من متقدمة من الغرور .!


من الغباء ان نوجه باللوم للجهاز الفني لأن الذي شاهدناه امس الاول ليس بتقصير من المدرب او غيره بل هو استهتار من اللاعبين او قل بعض اللاعبين وكأن البعض يتعمد التراخي .


المريخ يتقدم بفضل مهارة كلتشي والتوفيق الذي لازم سكواها وفي اخر ثانية من عمر الشوط الاول يتفرج مدافعي ونجوم وسط المريخ في مهاجم الخرطوم عنكبة وهو يتحرك بحرية ويواجه اكرم ويضع الكرة في الشباك بسهولة .


هنالك اشياء غريبة تحدث داخل اروقة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تستحق الاهتمام وتستوجب البتر والعلاج .


هل هنالك تراجع ناتج من سوء في تدريبات التاهيل البدني .؟؟ .. ام هل هنالك تراجع ناتج من استهتار اللاعبين او قل بعض اللاعبين .؟؟ .. ام ماذا هنالك بالتحديد .؟؟؟


كرة القدم نصر وهزيمة ليس في ذلك شك ، ولكن ان تخسر نتيجة للتراخي وعدم تقدير المسئولية فالهزيمة هنا شبه متعمدة .


على مجلس الادارة ان يجلس مع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني في لقاء مكاشفة قبل ان يقع الفاس في الراس ليعرف اهل المريخ ما يحدث ولماذا يحدث وحتى لا يحدث مستقبلاً .!


الدوري في بداياته والمريخ قدم ضريبة البدايات وخسر امام الامل بالقلعة الحمراء في اول مباراة للممتاز وجماهيره لن تتقبل سقوط اخر لأن ذلك يعني فقدان الدوري .


امس اقترن سوء اداء نجوم المريخ بسوء التحكيم الذي جاء للملعب لشيء واحد هو هزيمة المريخ باي طريقة .


في شوط اللعب الاول رفض وديدي احتساب مخالفات واضحة للمريخ وظل يطلق صافرته عند كل هجمة مريخية ليفسدها وسط دهشة الجميع .


دخلت عربة الاسعاف ارض الملعب اكثر من مرة في الشوط الاول والحكم الموقر احتسب دقيقة واحدة زمن بدل ضائع فهل اخراج لاعب مصاب بعربة اسعاف يتم في اقل من دقيقة .؟


وفي شوط اللعب الثاني احتسب اربع دقائق وزاد الاربعة دقائق دقيقتين من عنده ولكن نجوم الخرطوم لم يستفيدوا من هدايا الحكم وديدي .!


منع بوفون كرة كلتشي من ولوج شباكه بيده خارج خط ال 18 وبدل ان يحتسب ركلة غير مباشرة واخراج البطاقة الحمراء طالب بمواصلة اللعب وكأن شيئاً لم يكن .


مكتوب على جماهير المريخ ان تتحمل سوء التحكيم وسوء الفرقة الحمراء في الجولة السابقة ولكن استمرار استهداف التحكيم للمريخ ربما يقود لنتائج وخيمة ووقتها لن ينفع الندم يا اتحادنا العام .


شاهدوا شريط المباراة لتعرفوا حقيقة وديدي الفاتح .!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في السلك 
جلابية المرحوم 
* ايام البقعه المسرحيه مدوره صاح 
* امس مشينا المسرحيه 
* اقصد مشينا الكوره 
* ضحكنا شديد 
* لكن بصراحه عفارم علي ناس البقعه 
* عشان حافظين لينا حاجه اسمها المسرح 
* عشان مايروح مننا 
* ولما نتذكر انو في شئ اسمه المسرح 
* تكون مواهبنا ماتت 
* وخبراتنا فاتت 
* ونضطر لاستجلاب خبراء اجانب 
* يعلمونا المسرح من اول وجديد 
* انا غايتو لو كنت امام جامع مثلا في دوله عربيه شقيقه 
* كان يوم الجمعه في آخر الخطبه دعيت للمسرح في السودان 
* كان قلت 
* اللهم اخواننا في السودان الشقيقه 
* اللهم اديهم مسؤل مؤمن بالمسرح يا الله 
* اللهم وانعم عليهم بوكيل ضرائب يخدم المسرح ويسقط الضريبه عن تذاكر الدخول يا الله 
* اللهم وجفف النيل يا الله عشان وزارة الماليه ما تشيل قروش الدراما وتوديها لدرء كوارث الفيضانات يا الله 
* مع العلم يا الله انو الناس البشيلهم البحر ديل يا الله 
* بشيلهم كل سنه يا الله 
* ويرجعوا يبنوا في نفس الحته من جديد يا الله 
* اللهم وانعم عليهم بمدراء قنوات فضائيه يكون همهم تطوير الدراما السودانيه يا الله 
* اللهم اديهم مدير كهربا يدي المسارح كهربه مجاني يا الله 
* اللهم ويسر لجمهور المسرح بالسودان الشقيقه حق المواصلات من والي المسرح يا الله 
* اللهم واجعل لديهم موسما زراعيا بالجزيره وموسما مسرحيا بالمسارح يا الله 
* اللهم والهمهم بنصوص يفتحوا فيها خيال لي بهناك يا الله 
* اللهم واجعل سؤال الاخ رئيسهم كل يوم الصباح مما يقعد في كرسي الحكم عن المسرح السوداني يا الله 
* عشان يعرفوا حاجه يا الله 
* اللهم وكتر بصات واليهم في نقل الجماهير مجانا بعد المسرحيات يا الله 
* اللهم واجمعهم كلهم جميعهم امام بوابات المسارح يا الله 
* كما جمعت الباعوض ليلا علي رؤوسهم يا الله 
* اللهم وفي زحمتهم ديك للدخول للمسارح يا الله 
* اللهم لاتسلط عليهم الشرطه في تنظيمهم يا الله 
* عشان ماتطيرهم من جية المسارح يا الله 
* اللهم وباعد بينهم وبين مافية الدخل يا الله 
* واحرسهم بجند لا يراهم اعضاء مافية الدخل يا الله 
* قادر انت وكريم وسبحانك تعاليت رب العرش العظيم 
* آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين 
* قوموا لصلاتكم 
* اقصد نرجع للكوره 
* صدقت اني امام مسجد خلي بالك 
* المهم 
* ناس المورده يشيلوا الكوره ويرجعوا ورا 
* حيرونا 
* اسلام قالت لي خليهم ناس المورده 
* حسن محجوب (اوف سايد ) المقعدوا شنو مع الجهاز الفني بتاع المورده ؟؟؟ 
* قلت ليها حسن محجوب هين 
* شعبله انا شايفو قاعد مع الجهاز الفني بتاع المورده 
* قالت لي ده ما شعبله 
* ده المدرب الجديد 
* روشا 
* يارووووووووووووووشا 
* مع تعمل ما سامعني 
* سامعني زي جوع بطنك 
* السنجاب شن جاب ؟؟؟؟؟ 
* الزول ده يا روشا يا سرحوهوا 
* يافكوا ليهو المشاط وسرحوهوا 
* ولا اقول ليك 
* جيبوا ليهو موس ولحقوهوا سلك 
* بالصلعه اي كورنه قون 
* جربوا 
* المهم 
* ايها الناس 
* لسه زعلانين من ناسنا 
* والماعندو شئ ما بقدم شئ 
* اخير نكون صريحين 
* واقوياء في قراراتنا 
* وامينين مع نفوسنا 
* جهازنا الفني ده صيني عديل كده 
* والجهاز الصيني ما بعيش كتير 
* اها 
* امس روشا كتب كلام في البرنس لا يشبه كتابات روشا عن البرنس 
* ومعني الكلام انو البرنس اتعجرف شويه 
* وقايل روحوا شنو 
* والهلال حقق افضل الانتصارات الافريقيه خارج الوطن بدون البرنس 
* والبرنس كتر المحلبيه 
* والبرنس يشترط علي غارزيتو 
* ده نفسه روشا الكان بقول الهلال ما سجل وارقو عشان البرنس قال امولادي احسن منو 
* وهيثم ككابتن ليهو حق في اختيار اللاعبين للتسجيل 
* والهلال ترك وارقو عشان البرنس قال ماعندو شئ 
* طيب ياروشا 
* وكت البرنس انتوا كنتوا بتفخروا بتدخلاته لدرجة اختيار نجوم التسجيلات 
* ليه ما يشترط علي غارزيتو وغيرو ؟؟؟؟؟ 
* البرنس بي حقو 
* وزمان قلنا ليكم يا روشا 
* تحت عنوان الخيال العلمي 
* قلنا ليكم حاتبقي عليكم حكاية افلام الخيال العلمي 
* لان افلام الخيال العلمي بتقوم كلها علي فكره واحده 
* مليونير شرير يستخدم امواله في الجرائم وتطويرها 
* يجيب عالم كبير 
* يوفر ليهو كل معينات التجارب العلميه الهادفه لتطوير الامكانات 
* وتغيرها من امكانات عاديه الي امكانات تفوق الخيال 
* عشان المليونير المجرم يستغل نتاج تلك التجارب في ممارسة جرائمه 
* وقلنا ليكم لما تفشا التجربه 
* كل العلماء بغلبهم السيطره علي صاحب القوه الخارقه الذي صنعوهوا بانفسهم 
* وبس 
* يلم ليك فيهم كسير رقبه 
* كش 
* كش 
* واحد واحد 
* وفيهم واحد بشرد بره البلد 
* يفتكر نفسو نجا من الوحش المصنوع 
* ويمشي المانيا 
* يدخل الفندق 
* يقعد في السرير 
* الستاره ( تتهوزز) 
* يطلع من ورائها الزول الخارق الصنعوهوا 
* الزول بتاع التجربه 
* زول الخيال العلمي 
* ويخنقوا ليك 
* الكاميرا تدخل ليك كلوز علي الضحيه 
* عيون منططات تملي الشاشه 
* وتصمت عن التعبير 
* المخلوق الغريب يمشي ببطء نحو الباب 
* موسيقي تصويريه 
* وعبارة The End 
* دي قصة افلام الخيال العلمي 
* وكلمناكم بيها 
* وانت ياروشا كنت احد علماء التجربه في الفيلم 
* عشان كده ما تمشي المانيا يا اخوي 
* الشئ ده بصلك بصلك 
* كلامنا مشي وجا 
* خلقتم منه قوه خياليه 
* وغلبكم السيطره عليها 
* روشا 
* المانيا لأ 
* دايرنك يا اخوي 
* اها 
* طبعا اسخف حاجه تجي ليك بيت بكا 
* تلقي اخو المرحوم ولا نسيب المرحوم لابس جلابية المرحوم 
* دحين بعد المقصله المنصوبه للبرنس دي 
* في داعي نسيب المرحوم يلبس جلابية المرحوم والمرحوم حي ؟؟؟ 
* كابتنية شنو يا معلم في الظروف دي !!!!! 
* تبرا وتستبرا يا برنس 
* وعمرك طويل 
* جوه الملاعب 
* وبره الملاعب 
* وكان لاعب وكان ما لاعب 
* ونسأل الله ان ينصرك 
* لانك قدمت للهلال ما لم يقله مالك في الخمر 
* والمهر الجامح يا هيثم 
* مابتروض 
* اها 
* نجي لشمارات والي الخرتوم 
* كان شفت يا والينا 
* الباعوضه خليناها ابت تخلينا 
* جاتنا شايله كلوروكوينا بي يمينا 
* وبي شماله بتبيد فينا 
* وكيتا علينا 
* تمرق سنيناتها وما بتعضينا 
* تطعمنا اول يا والينا 
* حتي تعضينا 
* وتقش خشمها 
* والينا 
* عبدالله كشه عندو قصيده هديه ليك ولينا 
* اسمها الباعوضه يا والينا 
* والينا 
* السنجاب برضو ماجاب 
* الحكاية شنو يا والينا 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف بس وريني !!!!!!!!! 
والي لقاء 
سلك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*‫باسكال يتدرب بشهية مفتوحة وريكاردو سعيد بالتجربة 




الشباب امتدح المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو تجربة فريقه الودية مساء امس امام فريق الشباب واشاد بشباب المريخ واكد انهم قدموا تجربة مفيدة له قبل مباراة السبت امام بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي كما اشاد ايضا بالعناصر الواعدة التي يضمها الفريق واكد على اداء عدد من التجارب الاعدادية معهم عقب كل مباراة رسمية للفريق الاول.شارك الايفواري واوا سيرجيو باسكال في مران الامس المسائي والذي سبق مباراة الفريق الاول مع الشباب وتدرب الايفواري بشهية مفتوحة اكد من خلالها جاهزيته لقيادة دفاع الفريق في مباراة السبت امام بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي فيما شارك اليوغندي سليمان موتيابا امام فريق الشباب بعد غيبة واحرز الهدف الاول من ركلة جزاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم _ 
ابوعاقله اماسا
المريخ والخرطوم.. إخراج الروح..!
أشفقت على جماهير المريخ وألتراس التي كانت تحاول أن تتفانى في تشجيع لاعبي الفريق أمام الخرطوم بينما هم يجرجرون أقدامهم بتثاقل لم نر المريخ عليه منذ عشرات السنين، حتى في تلك المباريات التي انهزم فيها بالأربعة والسبعة، وكلما كثرت الأخطاء ارتفع إيقاع التشجيع، ومع ذلك لم تجد الجماهير المغلوب على أمرها شيئاً ينفس كربتها سوى الهجوم على حكم المباراة برغم أنه احتسب الضربة الحرة التي جاء منها هدف الفوز الثالث، وهي حالة لا تحتسب عند كثير من الحكام، وتقبل كل الإحتمالات الأخرى لو راجعنا الحالة ودققنا فيها جيداً.
في هذه المباراة لم يكن المريخ هو ذلك الفريق الذي احتشدت خلفه كل هذه الجماهير ودفعت عشرات الملايين من أجل مشاهدته ومساندته، ولو كان (عنكبة) الفائز بنجومية المباراة مهاجماً قناصاً بالمعنى المعروف لرفع رصيده من الاهداف في هذه المباراة إلى أربعة أو خمسة، لأنها المرة الأولى التي نرى فيها مهاجمي الخصوم وهم ينفردون بالمرمى ست مرات في المباراة الواحدة، أبعد منها أكرم اثنتين بنجاح ودخلت إثنتين وأهدر منها جوجو واحدة، ومع نهاية المباراة كنت مجتهداً في معرفة الأسباب التي جعلت المريخ بكل هذه السلبية في المباراة وهو الفريق الذي يعج بالنجوم من كل جنسية، وكيف لنجومه في خط الوسط مثلاً أن ينظروا للكرة وهي تتهادى تحت أقدام الخصوم وهم يتفرجون؟
السادة المحترمون في قيادة المريخ زجوا بالمعلومات المغلوطة عن الفريق في التقرير الذي سلم للمدرب البرازيلي ريكاردو، وعلى رأس هذه المعلومات غير الصحيحة أنهم يقدرون متوسط أعمار لاعبي الفريق بثلاثة وعشرين سنة، بينما لا يوجد لاعب في كشوفات الفريق وخاناته الكبيرة يقل من هذا الرقم سوى اليوغندي مايك موتيابا، وقد أثر ذلك في مستوى التدريبات التي يخضع لها اللاعبون بإعتبار أن الحصص التي ينفذها من هم في العشرينات تختلف عن التي يخضع لها من تجاوزوا الثلاثينات من حيث الأحمال، ونحن نعرف أن كشوفات المريخ الآن تضم لاعبين تجاوز معظمهم الثلاثينات، وهذا الحديث يقره كل من يختار لنفسه الصدق كمنهج، ويرفضه كل من يريد أن يخدع نفسه والآخرين، ومن الخطأ بطبيعة الحال أن يتدربوا على (حمل الحديد) قبل 48 ساعة من المباراة.. لذلك نرى ان ما كان في تلك المباراة ليس عادياً.. لأن نجوم المريخ وإن كان بعضهم سيئاً فإنهم ليسو إلى هذا الحد المرعب.
• الوسيلة العكام
رحل عن دنيانا الفانية صباح أمس أحد أهرامات العمل الرياضي في السودان، وأعظم إدارييها الذين انتهجوا لأنفسهم وللأجيال السابقة والقادمة منهجاً تربوياً قويماً في المؤسسات والاندية الرياضية، واكتسب من خلال ما يقوم به من دور في الأوساط الرياضية لقباً حميماً وحبيباً إلى الناس من تلاميذه ورفاقه واللاعبين والمدربين ينادونه به لرغبتهم في وضعه في المكانة التي يستحق، فقد كانوا يطلقون عليه لقب (الخال).. ذلك هو الوسيلة العكام.. رئيس نادي التاج، أقدم رئيس نادي في السودان تقريباً، رجل كان سراجاً ينير الطريق للكثير من الرياضيين، ما ترك عملاً للخير ومبادرة تدخله قلوب الآخرين إلا وقدمها، لم يفتعل الازمات، ولم يسب الآخرين ليقول مبرراً: هكذا يتطلب العمل الرياضي، وقد كان لنا الشرف أن جالسناه مراراً وتكراراً بنادي التاج، ليس مجالسة الند للند بطبيعة الحال، وإنما مجالسة طالب علم من معلم كبير عركته التجارب ولم يبخل على الآخرين بعصارة تلك التجارب.. فقد كان الوسيلة العكام رحمه الله قليل الكلام، ولكن عندما يتكلم تساوي الكلمة عنده الذهب بموازينه.. ولأن الموت حق.. وسبيل الأولين والآخرين.. نسأل الله أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته، ويلهم آله وذويه الصبر وحسن العزاء، والتعزية أيضاً موصولة لصهره الأستاذ هاشم الزبير، وبني أخته الأستاذ طارق سيد علي المعتصم، وشقيقه طاهر سيد وأسرة نادي التاج وعموم الوسط الرياضي.
• نحن وصحيفة المريخ..!
أوردت صحيفة المريخ خبراً بالامس لا أعتقد أنه من اخبار الخبطات الصحيفية، بما انه قد ورد في الصفحة الاولى، وليس من العرف الصحفي في شيء أن تصطاد خبراً مضت عليه أربعة أيام او خمسة لتنشره في الصفحة الاولى وتتعامل معه وكأنه خبر اليوم، فقد نشرت صحيفة النادي خبراً مفاده أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ قد قرر تحريك إجراءاته القانونية ضد صحيفتي التيار وعالم النجوم والأستاذ أبوعاقله أماسا، وهذا خطأ طبعاً لأن مجلس المريخ لم يوقف إجراءاته القانونية ضد التيار في يوم من الأيام، بل قطعت شوطاً بعيداً ووصلت إلى قاعات المحكمة لتعقد الجلسة الاولى يوم الخميس الماضي، وإن كانت صحيفة المريخ قد عرفت المعلومة متأخرة فذلك لأن كادرها غير متفرغ للعمل الصحفي.. ويعتقد أن الدفاع عن الأفراد أولى من الدفاع عن المؤسسة والكيان.
أما حديثهم بان مسؤولي صحيفة التيار قد اتصلوا بإدارة النادي يترجونهم بالتنازل عن الشكوى فهذا أمر ممعن في الكذب والتلفيق، فالتيار صحيفة تبارى المفسدون في محاربتها واستدراجها لقاعات المحاكم، وفي كل فترة تفتح بلاغات جديدة مقابل عشرات التي تشطب وتحفظ.. ولأننا ننتمي لمدرسة نقد قويم فإننا نوضح هدفنا من حملة الهجوم على إدارة المريخ، ونحدده بشجاعة لا تنقصنا إطلاقاً.. وعلى رأسها محاربة الممارسات السالبة في الإدارة الرياضية في المريخ وغيره من المؤسسات الرياضية على ضوء ما يتوفر لدينا من أدلة وبراهين وأسانيد، وإذا نجحنا في تبصير القاعدة والانصار بالأخطاء الشائعة التي تعرقل مسيرة النادي، ودورهم في التصحيح.. فإنه سيكون نصراً كبيراً لنا في القسم الرياضي وفي صحيفة التيار لأنها لم تصدر لتكون ورق مكتوب على صفحاته بعض الألغاز التي لا تؤثر في الأحداث.. وإنما صدرت لتحرك السكون والركود.. ولكي تحارب الفساد.. ومن أبدوا ردة الفعل هم المفسدون.. أما الذين صمتوا وجددوا الثقة في انفسهم فإنهم يستحقون ثقتنا وثقة القاعدة الرياضية.. إنها الحرب ياسادة ضد الفساد.. وغير المفسدين غير معنيين بالموضوع.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة المريخ

ضربة موجعة للاتحاد العام والمريخ يشارك بكاس السودان
الفحوصات تؤكد سلامة باسكال .. وبلاتينيوم يصل فجر الغد
الزعيم يكسب تجربة الشباب برباعية .. وموتيابا يعود وريكاردو يطمئن على الرباعي
في مران ساخن بالرد كاسل الزعيم يتفوق على شبابه برباعية وعودة موتيابا
موتيابا يؤكد جاهزيته للقاء السبت
المريخ يسدد ضربة قاضية للجنة المنظمة ... لجنة الاستئنافات العليا تعيد الزعيم لكاس السودان
اللجنة العليا للتعبئة تناشد الروابط المريخية
النسور يقهر الامل بعطبره
اسامه الشاذلي يطمئن الانصار على جاهزية باسكال
يواصل تدريباته مساء اليوم بملعبه الجهاز الفني يكتفي بتدريبات الحديد للاساسيين
عصام الحاج يسخر من الاتحاد العام ويهنئ انصار الاحمر
مولانا ازهري عدنا للمشاركة بكاس السودان بقوة القانون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنه العليا للتعبئه تناشد الروابط المريخيه :-
تناشد اللجنه العليا للتعبئه برئاسة رئيس قطاع الروابط الدكتور هشام يس كل ممثلي روابط المريخ الفرعيه في العاصمه والاقاليم وتدعوها لاجتماع عام وهام اليوم بدار النادي عقب صلاة المغرب وذلك للتنسيق مع الروابط من اجل الدعم والمسانده للفريق في مباراته المهمه والحاسمه امام فريق بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي بالسبت واللجنه اذا تستنفر كل روابط المريخ الفرعيه بالعاصمه والولايات تؤكد الاعلان عن حالة الطوارئ من اجل دعم الزعيم والوقوف معه بقوه في واحده من اهم مبارياته على الاطلاق في ابطال افريقيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


ريكاردو يخير اللاعبين بين القتال أو الرحيل
الادارة الحمراءتحقق فوزا كاسحا على لجنة مجدي والاستئنافات يعيد الاحمر لكاس السودان
قرار اداري بدخول المريخ معسكر مقفول من اليوم .. احمد عادل يهدر نقطة غالية للموردة امام الهلال
اشادات واسعة برئيس القطاع واللجنة القانونية لجنة الاستئنافات تبطل قرار اللجنة المنظمة وتعيد المريخ لكاس السودان
الادارة الحمراء تجتمع اليوم
المريخ الكبير يكسب الشباب برباعية مقابل هدفين
استعدادا لمباراتي بلاتينيوم والهلال الادارة الحمراء تقرر دخول اللاعبين لمعسكر مقفول اليوم
اجتماع بين تاج السر والاتحاد قريبا .. لجنة ود الشيخ تسلم تقريرها النهائي للوزير
بعثة هوانج تصل اليوم وبلاتينيوم بالاربعاء والديبلوماسي بالخميس
احمد عادل يسهل مهمة الهلال للفوز على الموردة والنسور تفجر مفاجاة في عطبره وتعادل اهلي شندي والافيال
مواجهة ساخنة بين ريكاردو واللاعبين .. البرازيلي : لامكان للاعب لايجيد القتال وليت الروح تشتري من الصيدلية
اشعر بالخجل مما قدمتموه وهذا اخر اجتماع للحديث عن التقصير وشهر ستة يحدد المصير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 


مزمل أبو القاسم
تانى الإ لوزان !

*لم يخب ظننا فى لجنة الأستئنافات المركزية التى أحقت الحق وحرصت على أرتداء ثوب الإنصاف فى كل مراحل قضية كأس السودان.
*طبقت لجنة ود الشيخ القانون أول مرة عندما رفضت قرار معاقبة المريخ بنص المادة37ج من لائحة المسابقة ،وذكرت أن المادة لاتنطبق على قضية.
*وطبقة مرة اخرى عندما أصرت اللجنة على معاقبة المريخ وأدعت أنها طبقت المادة37ب وليس ج وأن الحيثيات المرفوعة للجنة الاستنأفات حوت خطأ طباعيأ،فأعادت لجنة ود الشيخ القضية للجنة المنظمة للمرة الثانية،وأكدت لها أن المادة37ب لاتنطبق على الحالة، وطالبتها تطبيق المادة78أ من القواعد العامة.
*ووسط دهشة الجميع أصرت اللجنة المنظمة على تطبيق العقوبة نفسها على المريخ(الغرامة 25 ألف جنية والاقصاء من بطولة كأس السودان)بنص المادة79 أ من القواعد العامة.
*والأسوأ من ذلك أن اللجنة المنظمة تعمدت تضليل مسؤولى نادى المريخ عندما زعمت فى خطابها المرسل للنادى بخصوص القرار أن لجنة الأستئنافات ( أبدت) قرار اللجنة المنظمة.
*ولأن القطاع القانونى لنادى المريخ تضم فطاحلة فى القانون بقامة مؤلانا أزهرى وداعة اللهومؤلانا يحيى حسن ومؤلانا عبدالوهاب عبداللهمحمد ومؤلانا عبدالمنعم أحمد،ومؤلانا أسامة الماحى،والدكتورعلى أزيرق،ومؤلانا عثمان حيران ،والدكتورمجدى السليابى فقد أستحال على لجنة مجدى أن تخدعهم بأدعاء أن لجنة ود الشيخ أيدت قرارها،فتم تقديم أستئنافات (مكرب) مدعم بأسانيد قانونية قوية،أدى إلى إبطال الجزئية الخاصة بأقصاء المريخ من منافسة كأس السودان بقرار تأريخى من لجنة الأستئنافات.
*بوجود هذه القامات القانونية السامقة أصبح مسعى طرد المريخ من الكأس أشبة بمحاولة لحس الكوع!
*أجمل مافى الأمران قرار لجنة الإستئنافات المركزية بخصوص هذه القضية نهائى،ولايقبل الآستئنافات الأ لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضية!
*حفظ أبو القوانين هيبة القانون.
*أنتهى الدرس...وأنتصر المريخ وعاد الى الكأس بقوة اللوائح!
*على الحالمين والساعين إلى طرد الزعيم من بطولة كأس السودان أن يتجهوا إلى لوزان.
مريخ يشفق
*لم بستطبع كل محبى المريخ الذين تابعوا أداء فريقهم أمام الخرطوم منع أنفسهم من الشعور بالضيق الشديد على الرغم من أن فريقهم فاز بالنتيجة،وكسب النقاط.
*أدى الأحمر مباراة سيئة، ظهر فيها مشتتأ ومفكك الأوصال.
*ولولا صحوة خط الهجوم ممثلا فى الاباتشى كليتشى لتعطيل القطار الأحمر فى محطة الخرطوم.
*ظهر خط الدفاع بمستوى يرثى له، حيث سمح قلبا الدفاع بأسكال وضفر لمهاجمى الخرطوم بهزشباك أكرم مرتين ،ولولا سوء طالع عنكبة ورفاقه لضاعفوا المحصلة لانهم تحصلوا على خمس فرص مضمونة وأكتفوا بهدفين فقط.
*فأجا مدرب الخرطوم أحمد سارى مدرب المريخ ريكاردو بطابع هجومى قوى منذ لحظة البداية.
*ولعبت فرقة الكوماندوز المباراة بشجاعة متناهية، وبادلت المريخ الطلعة بالطلعة،وتفوقت فى خط الوسط الذى تواضع فى المريخ بسب عدم النزام فيصل موسى وكليتشى بأداء الدور الدفاعى لحظة فقدان الكرة،علاوة على سوء أداء سعيد والشغيل فى محور الوسط.
*وكان لافراط ريكاردو فى التفكير فى لقاء القمة دوره فى تراجع أداء المريخ ،لانة سحب أربعة عناصر أساسية ودفع بأربعة لاعبين غير أساسيين منذ البداية خوفا على المذكورين أولا من نيل ألانزار الثانى.
*حتى أكرم واصل اللعب بتركيز ضعيف وكاد يمنح عنكبة هدفا مجانينأ فى مطلع المباراة.
*ونأخذ على لاعبى خط الدفاع أفراطهم فى إعادة الكرة لاكرم المهتز نفسيأ بسب توالى الهجوم علية من الجمهور وبعض الآعلاميين فى ألايام السابقة.
*مستوى المريخ أمام الخرطوم يشفق.
*بل ينزر بخطر داهم فى مباراة السبت أمام بلاتنيوم.
*وعلى ريكاردو يقع عبء مراجعة الطريقة السيئة التى تؤدى بها معظم لاعبيه هذة الايام.
*ويجب علية أن يستنفر جهدهم، ويطالبهم الكف عن أرتكاب الأخطاء الساذجة ومضاعفة المجهود.
*تقدم المريخ بهدفين كان فى مامضى كفيلأ بأن يثبت أقدامه ويرهب خصمه.
*وأمام الخرطوم حدث العكس.
*وهو ذات ماحدث أمام بلاتنيوم فى هرارى.
*بسبب توالى أخطاء الدفاع وضعف مردود الوسط اهتزت شباك المريخ خمس مرات فى ست مباريات دورية.
وأستقبلت هدفين فى أول مباراة قارية.
*معظم لاعبى المريخ يلعبون بربع مستوياتهم المعروفة.
*ولانستثنى منهم الآ خط الهجوم القادر على التسجيل فى كل الظروف.
*راجع أوراقك وصحح أخطاء فريقك قبل أن يقع الفأس فى الرأس يابرازيلى.
أخر الحقائق
*بلة جابر يستحق لاشادة على مستواه العالى.
*دافع بقوة وهاجم بضرواة.
*تعرضلاصابة اثناء الحصة الثانية وأصر على مواصلة حتى النهاية.
*يفقد فيصل موسى الكرة بسهولة ولايبزل أى مجهود لاستعادتها.
*كما أنه لايشارك فى الضغط على الخصوم.
*غاب الزومة المتألق وحضر مصعب الذى يمرر للخصوم أكثر من الزملاء.
*لاندرى إلى متى سيوالى هذا اللاعب سوء أداته وأهتزاز مستواة.
*ضعف شخصية مصعب داخل الملعب يجعلة يهتز مع أول خطأ، ليوالى أرتكاب الآخطاء بطريقة غريبة.
*يابنى أثبت وركز ومرر الكرة لمن يرتدون الأحمر.
*نتمنى عودة موتيابا فى مباراة بلاتنيوم.
*ونتوقع من راجى أداء مغايرأ فى اللقاء القارى.
*كليتشى الخطير كان يستحق أن ينال جائزة رجل المباراة.
*سجل بالقدم والرأس ،وأدى دورة كقناص بأمتياز.
*ولوشارك كمهاجم أساسى لتضاعفت خطورته |اكثر.
*إصرار ريكاردو على اللعب بثلاثة مهاجمين يضعف الوسط ولايخدم الهجوم.
*نتمنى أن تكون إصابة بأسكال طفيفة.
*تعرض لضرب متعمد فى الساق ولم ينل أى حماية من الحكم.
*فجع الوسط الرياضى برحيل المغفور له باذن الله الوسيلة العكام الرئيس الاسبق لنادى التاج والرياضى المطبوع الذى افنى كل حياته فى خدمة الرياضة السودانية.
*خالص العزاء لاسرته ولصهره الاستاذ هاشم الزبير.
*مساعى بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوى لنقل مباراته مع المريخ الى خارج السودان مشيرة للسخرية.
*هنالك ثلاثة فرق أفريقية بخلاف بلاتنيوم ستلعب فى السودان فى التوقيت نفسه.
*أعلى رأسكم ريشة أهل سادمبا!
*مازال الهدوء المشوب بالحزر والتوتر يسير على العرضة الشمالية.
*ويقال والعهد عى الراوى إن الطرفين المتشاكين نشطا فى توفير العكاكيز المضببة لانصارهما.
*ويتردد أن مشتريات سوق أمدرمان من سيطان العنج قد شهدت أزدهارأ كبيرأ خلال اليومين الماضيين.
*شجعت الصفوة لاعبيها بحرارة.
*وأجمل مافى الامر أن ذلك أتى فى وقته.
*تصفيق قوى وهتاف داو فى أحراج توقيت.
*لوحدث العكس وسادت صفافير الاسهجان لما ظفر المريخ بالنتيجة.
*زلزال الملاعب فى السليم.
*والفريق يشفق.
*أخر خبر:جمهور المريخ النجم الأول لمباراة الخرطوم.

*

----------

